# 6 ore con Manager



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

In ritardo. Come al solito.
Ma ovvio no? Lui è Manager. Può.
Fino all'ultimo non sapevamo se.
E fino all'ultimo sono stata a crogiolarmi nel letto in un sonno fatto di attesa. Ferie. Ferie da tutto. Anche da Tebe.
Ovvero. L'intima essenza del tradimento.
_Altro._

Alle 11 mi arriva un suo sms.
_Ci vediamo a mezzogiorno al parcheggio motel. Lo sai,devi scendere tu. Io...c'è il sole._

Eccolo. Con la sua Rolls royce, affiancarsi alla mia NON Rolls.
Mi sorride attraverso i vetri. Io sorrido a lui mentre scendo e salgo.
-Ciao Principessa.-
-Ciao Mostro. Finalmente...- e l'ho baciato. Prendendogli la nuca e portandolo vicino. 
Due stupidi no?
Motel a 20 metri e noi a baciarci al parcheggio tra fedifraghi felici e zompettanti che vanno e vengono.
E infatti -Dai Mostro,andiamo...-
Però..mentre guidava...e io cercavo alla cieca i miei documenti...lo osservavo...e...mmmhhhh....-Tutto bene?- ho chiesto.
-Si, ma dobbiamo parlare.-
-Ok..- ma dovevo già scendere e. Mi ha passato il suo documento. L'ho preso. Occhiata veloce. 
Entro dal tipo. Gli chiedo se possiamo avere la stanza con il divanettomrgreen .
Mi dice sì,(fissandomi i capezzoli assolutamente indecenti sotto la canotta bianca aderente modello muratore) che non c'è nessun problema, anzi è migliore dell'altra e bla bla...
Flap flap. Sorrido. Ringrazio.
-Abbiamo la stanza con il divanetto...- dico rientrando in macchina sventolando la 37.
-Divanetto?-
-Si divanetto. Ergonomico. Diamo una botta di vita a questo rapporto. E' subentrata un pò di noia non credi?-
Guidava mentre cercava la 37. Sorrideva.  Scuoteva leggermente la testa. 
Ho continuato ironeggiando -Magari vuoi mettere la parola fine alla nostra frequentazione e quale addio migliore di una bella sessione sul divanetto ergonomico?-
Stanza trovata. Faccio per scendere. Mi ferma. Con la grazia di un rinoceronte mi tira il braccio.
"Cado" all'indietro. Nuca appoggiata al suo petto. Alzo lo sguardo.
Lui da sopra mi guarda con i suoi occhi azzurri.Sorride. Bacio sulla fronte e. -Sei proprio sciocca.-


Ci guardiamo intorno. La stanza è uguale.
Solito specchio sopra il soffitto a rischio sogliolamente, illuminazione diversa che dà al tutto un aria meno trasgressiva.
Poi la porta si chiude.

Io. E lui.
-Che volevi dirmi?- chiedo mentre si sfila la cravatta e io i pantaloni.
-Dopo.-
-Dopo? Oddio...paura che ti schiaffeggi?-
Comincia a slacciarsi i polsini della camicia (con i gemelli, si...), e si avvicina. -Paura di niente. Ho detto dopo.-
-Che caratteraccio che hai...mamma mia...e puoi solo peggiorare. Non è rassicurante sai?- e intanto gli slaccio i bottoni della camicia. Inginocchiata sul letto. Lui in piedi.

Ci siamo spogliati baciandoci. Rotolando sul letto.
Niente fretta. Niente rouge.
Solo. Calma. Avevamo davvero un sacco di ore.
Io avevo voglia di_ lui. Lui_ di me, e _a me_ si  è "dedicato"  come non aveva mai fatto, tanto che ad un certo punto mi sono sentita davvero imbarazzata per la troiaggine dimostrata dalla mia guest star.
Un minimo di ritegno insomma. 
Niente.
Devo proprio dirlo. Non ho mai apprezzato particolarmente i preliminari ma con lui. Sono assolutamente rivalutati.
E tutto un altro mondo il sesso. Che non vorrei dal mio compagno. Da nessun compagno.
Ma con lui è perfetto. Stiamo trovando nuove sintonie. Altri percorsi.


E' andata come doveva  andare.
Da "paura". 
Ero sopra. E sono stata sopra.
E' riuscito a calibrare i suoi tempi con i miei.
Non ci credevo. Non è una cosa così automatica.
Eppure. 
Gli sorridevano gli occhi. Mentre lo scopavo.
E quando sono venuta. Mi ha tirata giù. E strabaciata. E stra immobilizzata. E stra tutto.
Poi è toccato a me baciarlo. E _sentirlo_ attraverso le labbra.
Un lungo bacio orgasmatico.
Non mi sono persa nemmeno un suo respiro.

Non mi ha lasciata.  Mi sono allungata su di lui. Un letto a due piazze quasi per me.
Mi ha avvolta in un abbraccio schiaccioso. 
E.
Siamo stati così. Molto.
In silenzio.
Nessun bisogno di parlare. 
-Basta motel di giorno.-
-Cosa?-
-Non ce la faccio. Non riesco. Ci ho provato. Prova fallita. Ci vediamo di sera...-
Ho alzato la testa.- Era questo che volevi dirmi?-
-Anche...-
sono scivolata via da lui. Ma niente da fare.
Sei ore di contatto. Avviticchiati. Due edere.
-Volevo dirti che sto bene.-
Non ho capito subito. Parlava della sua salute? Oh...non è che gli sta venendo una cricca proprio adesso. E no cazzo. 
Poi si è acceso una sigaretta -Hai pensato davvero che potessi dirti che era l'ultima volta che ci vedevamo?-
Ho fatto spallucce -Si. Mi è venuto in mente.-
-Cosa avresti risposto?-
-che va bene. Zero problemi.-
-Un toy...come li chiami tu...-
-Ti stai arrabbiando...- gli ho sussurrato. 
Ha fatto per parlare e ha alzato gli occhi verso il soffitto, osservandosi.- La vena...-ha detto ridendo.
Mi sono stesa vicino a lui. No non vero. Non mi sono stesa. Mi sono proprio incollata e ci guardavamo attraverso il soffitto specchiato.
-Non sei un toy. Avrei voluto lo sai ma non lo sei.-
-Ti comporti così con il tuo compagno? Come ti comporti con me intendo...-
-No. I miei comportamenti sono assolutamente diversi. E tu?-
-Anche i miei. per come ragioni tu..è giusto così no?-
-Esatto. E' giusto così. Questa non è la nostra realtà. Non siamo così nella vita. Poi Manager...ognuno nel tradimento cerca e vede quello che vuole. Prende quello di cui ha bisogno o semplicemente voglia.-
-Già. Nemmeno io sono così coccoloso con la mia signora.-
Ho strofinato il naso nel suo collo. E l'ho annusato. Riempiendomi le narici del suo odore. 
Da dopo sesso. Che ha sfumatura in lui..
-Mi faccio una doccia. Puzzo.- ha esclamato.
Mi sono fatta rigida, tenendolo -No ti prego.Non muoverti. fatti annusare ancora.-
-Tebe ma puzzo in una maniera incredibile e io non puzzo mai!-
Ho alzato la testa e ho ceduto -Ok...vatti a lavare ma solo le ascelle se proprio devi. Il resto deve rimanere così com'è.-
E' andato. Tornato.
Mi ha di nuovo abbracciata. Posizione a cucchiaio. -Quindi le coccole fanno parte del famoso _altro_ del pensiero tebano-
-Esatto...bravo. Impari in fretta.-
Non lo vedevo in viso. Ma ero tutta "dentro" di lui in un unica curva con il suo corpo.
la mia schiena contro il suo  petto. Il suo inguine. Le sue gambe.
l calore che sentivo. Non solo quello della pelle.
Era un calore a tutto tondo.
Nostro. Solo motel. Non ripetibile fuori. Per questo.Assoluto.
Per i fedeli briciole.
Ma non capiscono. 
Perchè non sono briciole. Sono schegge di vita. Reali e palpabili. 
Assolute perchè determinate e confinate senza valenza altrove.
-tebe...non riesco a far collimare l' idea che ho di te con quello che sei qui.-
-Succede anche a me con te. E' sempre il famoso altro che fuori non esiste e non ne sentiamo il bisogno.-
Mi ha stretta di più. _Caldo.
_-Non riesco a capirlo Tebe. a volte è come se...Mi fa strano che siamo qui a coccolarci come se fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo quando non è una cosa che faccio normalmente.  E nemmeno tu sei particolarmente dolce. Eppure...guardaci. Stiamo pure a cucchiaio.- l'ho sentito ridere sulla pelle.
-Ripeto. E' questo il punto. Il mio punto sul  tradimento. Io sto bene avendo questo da te. Ma tu nella mia vita non esisti come bisogno....Haia..mi stai stritolando! Daiiiiii.-
-Io non esisto come bisogno nella tua vita? tebe suona male.-
-Non fare sofismi con le parole. Cazzo tutti uguali voi fedeli. Adattabilità di pensiero meno duecento...Basta! Mi stai spaccando le ossa!-
-Ridillo meglio.-
-Mostro mi stai facendo male...-
-Ridillo meglio...-
-Sto soffocando.-
-Ridillo meglio..-
-Non esisti come bisogno nella mia vita ma...come disse Edward a Bella di Twilight _Tu sei esattamente la mia qualità di eroina preferita_. Ma solo qui.-
-Alla fine sempre un toy...- morso sulla spalla. 
-Un toy da  cui mi faccio coccolare e che a volte faccio fatica a comprendere.  Un toy con  un brutto carattere. Forse i miei gusti in fatto di amanti sono peggiorati. Anzi non forse. Sei un pò anziano. hai un pò di pancino. Sei arrogante oltre ogni limite. Egoista. Pure timido e con una sessualità fantasiosa come quella del principe azzurro. Moralista non dimentichiamo anche se ateo. Davvero una brutta accoppiata. Eppure sono qui. E ti ricordo i tre mesi di broccolaggio serrato che ti ho fatto. Un sacco di energie solo per un toy non trovi?-
-Potrei essere la tua evoluzione del toy..e sorvoliamo sul vecchio ma posso darti ragione visto con chi vivi...Ma questo aumenta il mio ego ti avverto. Tra stuoli di uomini giovani ha scelto me per rompere il tuo patto di fedeltà. Si. Aumenta il mio ego decisamente.-
-Impossibile. Ce l'hai già a dismisura.-
-Come il tuo del resto...-
-Si e che soddisfazione quando hai capitolato.-
-Che periodo è stato. Mi hai fatto saltare parecchi equilibri. C'erano volte che avevo paura a vederti. Non perchè eri aggressiva, tutt'altro, ma perchè mi facevi andare in tilt. Non ho capito subito che mi stavi...broccolando e quando l'ho capito...ci sono rimasto...pensavo davvero di sbagliarmi...-
Ho chiuso gli occhi e mi sono concentrata sulla sua voce all'orecchio vedendo dalla sua parte il periodo corteggiamento. Un film già visto ma girato da un altra prospettiva.
-Sei stata davvero...incredibile. Giorno dopo giorno. E ho cominciato a pensare cosa  avrebbe significato cederti. Ho tradito una sola volta. E una  quando ero più giovane. Non fa per me lo sai. Non riuscivo ad inquadrarti. Non riuscivo a far collimare i tuoi flap flap con quello che sei sul lavoro. A proposito. Te lo devo dire. I tuoi flap flap non li sopporto. Magari eri una matta che si sarebbe innamorata e avrebbe fatto casino. Perchè cederti avrebbe voluto dire darti un sacco di armi in mano per rovinarmi. Attualmente tu puoi distruggere la mia carriera. E il mio matrimonio. Se venissi beccato non avrei nemmeno più una casa, visto che è intestata a lei e ti assicuro mi sbatterebbe fuori in tempo zero facendo ostruzionismo con i bimbi...E la mia carriera pressochè distrutta.-

la musica dello squalo in testa.
Mi sono girata. Viso contro viso. Vicinissimi. La mia guancia sulla sua spalla -Lo so. E se sei qui hai deciso di fidarti. So che potrei farti più danni di quanto tu ne potresti fare a me. Anzi. me ne faresti pochi tutto sommato. Te lo ripeto. Possiamo finirla qui ora e subito. E da domani i miei comportamenti saranno irreprensibili. E se verrà fuori la storia. Devi dire che è stata una volta sola e la mia persona non ha significato niente.-
Ha assottigliato gli occhi. Mi ha fatta scivolare sotto. Mi ha baciata senza divorarmi.
-Tebe...sarebbe davvero mortificante per me ridurre tutto ad una volta senza significato, facendo passare il concetto che...era solo sesso. Non sono io. Se la tua testa non mi avesse preso, potevi essere chiunque ma non sarei qui. E sono qui perchè se fossimo in un altra situazione ti frequenterei per costruire qualcosa di serio. E ci metterei anima e corpo per averti. E portarti sulla retta via...La qualità dei confronti che ho con te è incredibile. Voli alto. Rompi schemi. Sposti limiti. Oltre la sveltina. Ecco perchè ho bisogno di tempo. Perchè solo qui posso conoscerti. E ti assicuro non mi piace il luogo e la situazione. Quindi se venissi beccato sono certo che non sminuirò riducendo al sesso. Starei male con me stesso. E non lo meriti, perchè ho messo un potere enorme nelle tue mani e ridurti ad un attizza uccelli..scusami ma davvero non posso accettarlo.-
E mi ha di nuovo baciata. Appoggiandosi sui gomiti e dandomi piccoli bacetti morsicchiosi. -Ho messo sulla bilancia tutto Tebe. Perchè tradire era una cosa che mai. E poi mai avrei pensato di fare. Con in più tutti i dubbi che avevo su di te. Poi dall'altro lato ho messo. matrimonio. Figli. carriera. la mia vita. Mi sono chiesto se ero pronto a rischiare tutto perchè il punto è questo. Se venissi beccato dovrei ricominciare una vita da zero, con uno stigma davvero infamante per come sono fatto. Ma non ho paura di ricominciare tutto...-
-Smetti parlare per favore. - gli ho detto.
Mi sono sentita...lusingata da quello che ascoltavo.
Perchè per quanto possa essere egocentrica...mi stava dicendo cose da far accapponare la pelle.
A me almeno.
Perchè io. Probabilmente. Non mi sarei scopato Tebe se il rischio è perdere davvero tutto.
E tutto in questo caso vuol dire davvero tutto quello che lui ha costruito fino ad oggi.
Carriera. famiglia. Figli.
Tutto polverizzato per l' incredibile testa di Tebe e la guest star biricchina?

Abbiamo fatto un sesso lento e tenero.
Posizione missionario.
Niente divanetto questa volta.
Forse la prossima.
Forse.
Dipende dalla sua bilancia, che sembra usi ogni volta che gli chiappa il trip Tebina.
Se pende dalla mia parte allora divano,
se pende dalla parte della sua coscienza niente prova divano.
Pazienza. Chiederò a Cattvik. E se non può a Kikko64. Se non può nemmeno lui prendete i numerini...:mrgreen:

Comunque. Siamo rimasti ancora li. Abbracciati. A raccontare. A ridere. Ci siamo mangiati due tortine alla frutta. Ho fatto la mia lezione di sacra Arte e lui sostiene che non ne ho bisogno...che sono fisime.
Urge un terzo parere assolutamente.
Devo richiedere il conte se si offre ancora come volontario.

Poi tempo scaduto.
sono entrata in doccia. Ho sbagliato qualcosa e si sono azionate solo le bocchette laterali, quattro di acqua gelida e quattro di acqua bollente.
Ho urlato aggrappandomi come un geco sulle piastrelle.
Per fermare l'acqua avrei dovuto infilare il braccio nell'acqua bollente e...
E' apparso manager che ha aperto la porta vetrata della doccia.
Ha capito al volo e ha spento tutto.

Sono tornata da lui.
L'ho abbracciato. Un contatto incredibile la mia pelle fresca e la sua calda e odorosa di noi.
-Non ti fai la doccia?- gli ho chiesto alzandomi in punta di piedi e protraendo le labbra per un bacio.
Se lui non si abbassa. Io non ci arrivo.
-No. Niente doccia. Sarò solo quando arrivo a casa. Voglio il tuo odore su di me ancora  per un pò.-


Però.
Il punto della situazione si fa alla quinta volta.
Questa era la quarta.
beh.
E' stato un ottimo punto della situazione.
Direi molto intenso.

Con un piccolo neo. Che non so perchè non ho voluto dirgli.
Quando mi ha detto che mi frequenterebbe per una cosa assolutamente seria..
Ho pensato se io, da donna libera, lo frequenterei con le stesse motivazioni.




No.
Un uomo così al fianco mi farebbe spegnere. tenderebbe ad imbrigliarmi. E si nutrirebbe come un vampiro dei miei non schemi.
sarei la sua pennellata di vita. In una vita di incazzature. Stress. E morsicate.
Lo rifuggirei come la peste.

Non so perchè non glielo detto. 
Ma in fondo lui non me l'ha chiesto e credo perchè sappia la risposta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

bellissimo racconto


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2012)

eppure siete alla pari, egocentrici allo stesso punto
e anche tu nutriresti il tuo ego del suo
e certamente non ti annoieresti 

il fatto è che tu non sei libera 
e lui si prende di te quello che tu vuoi dargli
che di più non può

io la leggo così
ma tanto adesso arriveranno gli altri :carneval:


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

per me manca ancora parecchio prima che si chiuda sta roba
siete coinvolti entrambi e mica solo sesso

non amore lo so ma vi vedo invischiatelli ecco
vi nurite dis ta cosa

di dove siete scusa
no perchè manager tre figli biondo occhi azzurri
azz..sarà mica mio marito?

cmq si bel racconto:up:


----------



## Nameless (3 Luglio 2012)

Evidentemente non sono ancora nella mentalità Tebe perchè nemmeno io riesco a pensare come può chiudersi la storia dopo sei ore così...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3;bt4035 ha detto:
			
		

> per me manca ancora parecchio prima che si chiuda sta roba
> siete coinvolti entrambi e mica solo sesso
> 
> non amore lo so ma vi vedo invischiatelli ecco
> ...


ahahahahh...e gli occhi azzurri seminano vittime amica mia...modestamente lo so essendo i miei cobalto...aahahhahah...
meno male amica mia..quando lo scrivevo io che non e'solo sesso..Tebe si incazzava..invece e'dentro fino al collo..sto toccando tutto il ferro vicino alla mia scrivania.Spero Nostro Signore che mai mi succeda una simile storia....


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

anche occhio verde ha il suo perchè eh!

ma non fosse che sono impegnati è una bella storia no?

tocca ferro caro lothar si sa mai


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Ceeeeerttooo...manager se la sta proprio vivendo come l'ultimo raggio di sole...:rotfl:
Cetto cetto....


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Evviva, bellissimo incontro 
Soddisfa il mio lato emotivo, il mio lato estetico, e pure il mio lato erotico 

Mi ha fatto rabbrividire quello che Man ha detto... come a te... 
Ma ancora io di pericoli non ne vedo...

Sono torda....

Ma non basta attizzarsi enormemente a letto e rispettarsi sul lavoro, e incuriosirsi per essere diversi, per innamorarsi.
Basta forse ad alcuni per credersi innamorati.
Ma a me pare palese, come a te Tebuzz, che Man è troppo rigido per essere il tuo tipo. Rigido e forte, non rigido e malleabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4039 ha detto:
			
		

> Ceeeeerttooo...manager se la sta proprio vivendo come l'ultimo raggio di sole...:rotfl:
> Cetto cetto....


senti anche tu il suono della sirena?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3;bt4038 ha detto:
			
		

> anche occhio verde ha il suo perchè eh!
> 
> ma non fosse che sono impegnati è una bella storia no?
> 
> tocca ferro caro lothar si sa mai


certo mia cara Ross,,loro due si amano e molto,,hai ragione storia  bella,penso che Tebe sia  stracotta,non si accontentera'delle briciole lasciate dalla moglie di Man..povero Mattia,,l'ha gia persa.

Non io non rischio..infatti mi ha appena chiamato un'ulteriore altra..alla quale non pensavo piu'...altro che 6 volte in motel con la stessa....


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3;bt4035 ha detto:
			
		

> per me manca ancora parecchio prima che si chiuda sta roba
> siete coinvolti entrambi e mica solo sesso
> 
> non amore lo so ma vi vedo invischiatelli ecco
> ...


Chi ha parlato di chiuderla? Non lui. Non io.
Accetterei se lo chiedesse, senza dire una parola.
Non userei la parola invischiati, non su di me almeno perchè ha un accezione negativa. Da sofferenza.
Io sono coinvolta. E da un pò che lo dico tranquillamente. 
Ma fuori dal motel.
Io ieri sera ero solo felice di essere a casa con mattia.


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Nameless;bt4036 ha detto:
			
		

> Evidentemente non sono ancora nella mentalità Tebe perchè nemmeno io riesco a pensare come può chiudersi la storia dopo sei ore così...



E chi ha parlato di chiuderla?
No no. Con tutta la fatica che ho fatto per rivitalizzarlo mollo ora?
Na scherzi?
Mi attendono paradisi e vette di piacere incontrastate!
:condom:


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4040 ha detto:
			
		

> Evviva, bellissimo incontro
> Soddisfa il mio lato emotivo, il mio lato estetico, e pure il mio lato erotico
> 
> Mi ha fatto rabbrividire quello che Man ha detto... come a te...
> ...


Infatti anche io non vedo  pericoli.
Davvero sono rientrata nella mia pelle. E anche lui comincia a stare bene nella sua.

E sul neretto.
Si. Dovrebbe essere proprio palese ma sai...tante teste e tante idee...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4037 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahahahh...e gli occhi azzurri seminano vittime amica mia...modestamente lo so essendo i miei cobalto...aahahhahah...
> meno male amica mia..quando lo scrivevo io che non e'solo sesso..Tebe si incazzava..invece e'dentro fino al collo..sto toccando tutto il ferro vicino alla mia scrivania.Spero Nostro Signore che mai mi succeda una simile storia....


Tu scrivevi che era amore. E amore non è


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4046 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti anche io non vedo pericoli.
> Davvero sono rientrata nella mia pelle. E anche lui comincia a stare bene nella sua.
> 
> E sul neretto.
> Si. Dovrebbe essere proprio palese ma sai...tante teste e tante idee...


Sorry io non do accezione negativa anzi
È un coinvolto simpatico x me
Sorry ri sorry

Be se la vivi così buon x te è come si dovrebbe allora
Io troppo romantica/gaggia/pirla


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Senza parole Tebe.......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4040 ha detto:
			
		

> Evviva, bellissimo incontro
> Soddisfa il mio lato emotivo, il mio lato estetico, e pure il mio lato erotico
> 
> Mi ha fatto rabbrividire quello che Man ha detto... come a te...
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Dlin-dlong!!! Dlin-dlong!!!

Il postino suona sempre due volte  

#####################

Tebe, sono io, il seriale. 


Ho una domanda urgente: perche' emotivamente vivi la tua fighetta come una "guest"? 


Sara' che io sono un maschio (=sensibilita' istintuale, molto visivo, impulsivo, non estremamente sottile o raffinato), ma "guest" implica un senso di estraneita', di temporaneita', di non totale appartenenza e non totale comunione che non sono adatti alla dea fighetta. 


La fighetta, ovvero la dea al cui altare si inginocchia l'universo, la dea alla quale spesso si sacrifica tutto e per la quale ci si consuma interamente, la dea nella quale ci si vuole ricongiungere e perdere per sempre, e' molto, ma molto, ma molto piu' di una "guest". Non importa quanto star.


Detto questo, mi vergogno quasi ad ammettere che non ho nulla da proporti in sostituzione del tuo "guest star". Un bacio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3;bt4050 ha detto:
			
		

> Sorry io non do accezione negativa anzi
> È un coinvolto simpatico x me
> Sorry ri sorry
> 
> ...


Anche io mi sento un pò romantica sai?
Non so ancora bene come mai...ma...
E direi che non mi sembri proprio gaggia pirla eccetera!:smile:


----------



## Nameless (3 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4045 ha detto:
			
		

> E chi ha parlato di chiuderla?
> No no. Con tutta la fatica che ho fatto per rivitalizzarlo mollo ora?
> Na scherzi?
> Mi attendono paradisi e vette di piacere incontrastate!
> :condom:


pensavo che restasse la scadenza delle 5 volte...


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4053 ha detto:
			
		

> Dlin-dlong!!! Dlin-dlong!!!
> 
> Il postino suona sempre due volte
> 
> ...


Che bella domanda Setty che mi hai fatto.
la chiamo Guest star proprio perchè significa ospite famoso ma non protagonista.
E la mia patatina Mariliyn, pur facendo impazzire Manager,  è uguale alle altre.

Anatomicamente parlando. Tutte uguali.

Sono io che faccio la differenza. Il mio cervello. I miei modi. Come mi comporto. Penso. Agisco. Parlo.
E' questo che rende la mia Lei attizzabile. Come se fosse qualcosa di...sublime.
Una dea come dici tu.
Ma è  solo la mia  ospite non protagonista.
Perchè prima di arrivare a lei.
Si deve sedurre me.

Sai...lei è diventata molto più settoriale di me.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

Nameless;bt4055 ha detto:
			
		

> pensavo che restasse la scadenza delle 5 volte...


anch'io un'anno fa'pensavo..cominciata a luglio..vabbe'agosto le ferie..ci scorderemo l'uno dell'altra..invece siamo ancora qua'.Loro sono al punto di non ritorno..cioe'tipica coppia clandestina,tra un po'faranno i weekend assieme..le cenette  a lume di candela..


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Nameless;bt4055 ha detto:
			
		

> pensavo che restasse la scadenza delle 5 volte...


In effetti ne abbiamo parlato e mi ha liquidata con
-Ti stai dimostrando sempre più sciocca.-


:rofl:

Però vedremo...può capitare davvero tutto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4057 ha detto:
			
		

> anch'io un'anno fa'pensavo..cominciata a luglio..vabbe'agosto le ferie..ci scorderemo l'uno dell'altra..invece siamo ancora qua'.Loro sono al punto di non ritorno..cioe'tipica coppia clandestina,tra un po*'faranno i weekend assieme..le cenette  a lume di candela..*


Stai tranquillo che lo posterò sul blog!
Ma ci pensi?
Io e Manager un week end insieme.
Che giochi con quella candela...ma non è pronto ancora...forse non lo sarà mai, ma chi può dirlo.
E comunque un week non reggerebbe a sesso paura.
Ma meglio.
Lui è manager e io amante Manager.
Quindi.
Shopping per le ore rimanenti.
Credo di avere intravisto nel suo portafoglio una carta di credito d'oro zecchino...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4059 ha detto:
			
		

> Stai tranquillo che lo posterò sul blog!
> Ma ci pensi?
> Io e Manager un week end insieme.
> Che giochi con quella candela...ma non è pronto ancora...forse non lo sarà mai, ma chi può dirlo.
> ...


siamo diversi mia cara ed e'giusto lo sia..tu sei una donna,sei emotiva,sognatrice..io come tutti gli uomini bado al sodo...pensa che incautamente ho promesso al mio''ammmmooorre''di portarla fuori la sera,quando entrero'in modalita''marito alone in the city''..e sono gia'pentito..non vorei si allargasse.....ahahhahha


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4042 ha detto:
			
		

> senti anche tu il suono della sirena?


 Più che suono sembra di un grido...ma si, lo sento. :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4063 ha detto:
			
		

> Più che suono sembra di un grido...ma si, lo sento. :carneval:


Io non ho capito...
Che grido?
Che suono?


----------



## Salomè (3 Luglio 2012)

Ci ho visto davvero molta delicatezza in questo incontro.
Il punto sulle sensazioni tra amanti poi...beh hai centrato in pieno.
Rileggerò tutto stasera con più calma


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4064 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho capito...
> Che grido?
> Che suono?


_Scetate_, _Carulì_, _ca l'aria è doce _:rotfl:


----------



## Guest (3 Luglio 2012)

nella mia testa c'è stato un momento di illuminazione quando hai parlato dell' "altro":idea:



e... BEATA TE!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4056 ha detto:
			
		

> Che bella domanda Setty che mi hai fatto.
> la chiamo Guest star proprio perchè significa ospite famoso ma non protagonista.
> E la mia patatina Mariliyn, pur facendo impazzire Manager,  è uguale alle altre.
> 
> ...


(sempre da postina)

Tebe, si, forse capisco cosa dici, forse la chiave per capire sono proprio le
tue parole "ospite famoso e non protagonista...". 


Diamine come e' difficile per un uomo proiettarsi nella emotivita' di una
donna. Ma credo di capire... forse...


Tebe, tu sei illuminante, talvolta, lo sai?


Il fatto e', mia ignota amica, che per una donna deve essere normale avere la
patatina. Me lo immagino: la patatina e' li' da sempre, nata con voi, nascosta
ma cosi' evidente, che detta prepotente le sue condizioni. E che deve essere
tenuta a bada per non so quale triste motivo. "Ospite famoso, ma non
protagonista" mi dici. Ci leggo tanta saggezza e vi associo un poco di 
tristezza. Perche' non protagonista? Perche' no? 


Per noi maschi, grossolani e ovvi, il pipino e' li' macroscopico (ehi! Non vi
montate la testa), da mostrare, esposto, palese, scontato, insolente, ospite
artificialmente protagonista e irritantemente famoso. Ce lo tocchiamo per
scaramanzia, lo mostriamo per esprimere disappunto (cazzo, ho sbagliato!), per
scorno (cazzo! Tie', beccati questo), o semplicemente quando stiamo sdraiati
sul divano a leggere il giornale in mutande.


La nostra societa' e' satura di pipini. Personalmente non ne posso piu'.


La patatina, invece no, lei e' discreta, quasi umile. Ma sempre pronta a
scatenare il suo potere. "Passive aggressive" direbbero nel mondo
anglosassone. Famosa, si, certo, famosa, molto famosa, ma non
esibizionista. Ad ogni modo, quasi universalmente (o almeno secondo la mia
esperienza) chi ne possiede una, al pari di te, ne vuole fare un "ospite
famoso, ma non (mai) protagonista". E la cosa interessante e' che per lei si
muovono le montagne. Il pipino, temo, non vanta credenziali simili...


Ed io continuo a chiedermi: e perche' non protagonista? Perche' no?


(suggerimento per noi maschi: se le donne decidessero all'unisono di fare la
loro patatina una vera protagonista, noi avremmo solo da guadagnare. Dove
pensate che andrebbero a trovare i pipini necessari ad alimentare e soddisfare
il protagonismo? Alla Coop?)


Vabbe'... non e' cosi'.


Mi consolo che almeno nell nostra cultura la patatina e' simbolo di cose
belle, piacevoli, di successo (quella donna e' una gran figa. Questa cosa e'
una figata). Mentre il pipino e' l'esatto opposto: "hai fatto una
cazzata". Oppure: col cazzo che faccio questo. E ancora: quel tipo e' proprio
un cazzone. E via dicendo.


Forse l'unico omaggio alla dea da parte di un mondo ancora profondamente
maschilista e fallocentrico.


(per i curiosi: no, non sono gay; adoro le donne; sono un traditore settoriale
perche' non ne ho mai abbastanza, ma voglio solo quelle che appagano la mia
sensualita' e la mia estetica; sacrifico regolarmente all'altare della dea
figa).


Ad ogni modo, per fermare questa ormai lunga digressione: Tebe ti capisco
(forse), e accolgo a braccia aperte il tuo pensiero (sempre e comunque).


Su una cosa, pero', non sono assolutamente d'accordo. E cioe' che le patatine,
anatomicamente parlando, sono tutte uguali.


Assolutamente no. All'opposto, direi che io non ne ho mai viste due uguali. E
ringrazio Mamma Natura che nella sua saggezza ha fatto le cose in questa
maniera. Se non altro, rende la ricerca della patatina ideale una cosa ...oh
so exciting! Tra l'altro, negli Stati Uniti uno dei "business" piu' grandi e'
proprio la chirurgia estetica genitale femminile... La ricerca della patatina
perfetta...




#############

Nausicaa: dio mio, la plastica alla patatina... brrrrr....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Per una volta nella vita
Io il Conte in persona dico
Standing Ovation


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton;bt4075 ha detto:
			
		

> Per una volta nella vita
> Io il Conte in persona dico
> Standing Ovation




Mamma mia Conte. Tu qui??????????????????????

Chanel presto! Ho un mancamento!

(ma tifi per manager?)


----------



## kikko64 (4 Luglio 2012)

Sono emozionato  :sorriso:... sono stato preso in considerazione da Tebe come eventuale palliativo a manager ... che onore ... 

... vabbè ... c'è prima Cattivik ... ma mi sento un figo lo stesso


----------



## aristocat (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe... il pied-à-terre è vicino.... :mrgreen:
Scherzo sono contenta del "salto". Ci voleva 

ari


----------

